# what could i do?



## Josh (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi folks. I'm about to start Jujitsu again. And there's definately gonna be some randori. Now, of course. I am not good at systema and i'll wanna just be jujitsu like, but now that i've encountered Russian Martial Art, i definately wanna utilize it in Jujitsu class. Now please, PLEASE, if you can briefly explain how i could go about doin this, it would be awesome. Like, what are some tips i could use in randori. Like if they guy grabs my gi with both hands, standard grab, i mean, i know that YA"LL would do some kind of breathing, moving maybe not even touching the guy, just moving thing to get him off balance, and then do your thing. Well, i'm out. Later folks.


----------



## jellyman (Jan 21, 2004)

What to do?

1) Buy holds, releases and attacks video, maybe groundfighting video (some nice leglocks and half-gaurd work there, as well as some off-beat 'pain compliance'). Practice Practice Practice.

2) Hope none of it gets you in trouble for breaking some rule if it's BJJ, because the rules are myriad and vary from org to org. If it's JJJ, you may never get an opportunity to improvise anything, depending on the instructor (they're all different too, but some really hate you making stuff up - I say this from experience).

However, you're going to have to take the info from 1) and figure out what about it works, and generalize (of course).

There's guys I've met at VV's who do both BJJ and systema, so it shouldn't be hard to reconcile the two. But IIRC you don't have an instructor, so the challenge will be a big one for you.


----------



## jellyman (Jan 21, 2004)

For lapel grabs, (which are not on the tapes) I would use the principle espoused in holds, releases, and attacks - when grabbed, leave the ocntact intact and move around the point of contact. You can turn a lapel grab into a wrist lock pretty easily. Granted, it can be escaped in a straight forward manner, but this forces him to let go, which in turn opens up some room for you to move.

Also, the groundfighting tape has some good mount escapes, as does the New York Seminar tapes.


----------



## erich (Jan 21, 2004)

don't contest space!


----------



## NYCRonin (Jan 21, 2004)

My answer is not what you want to hear.

Dont 'do' anything at all.
If you are entering any martial study, you will seriously hamper your experience of learning if you 'seek' to find a way to defeat it...especially if the study is a new one to you. Study the art as it is, then in time; you can 'play' with using methods from Systema to defeat these moves.

When I teach my Systema group and a new guy with previous training joins; they are often so caught up in 'doing' their last method that they have trouble 'being' Systema. Unless they just study what the instructor offers, particularly in the beginning; they never really learn how to do things well - in either method. Such students - those with an agenda or cause to prove - are never realy welcomed by their classmates who want to learn the offered art.

You have to know what to 'defeat' before you can learn 'to defeat' it. Give J-J a chance and learn it properly...then experiment later on. After all, we (Systema) are not going to vanish -- you are a young man and time is on your side.


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi dudes. Naw, i mean i've been in jujitsu and this dojo or was. I'm just goin back. And i know how they do. But i see systema as this thing that so many people are getting and using. And i just get so fired up about it. Yea, I will watch my tapes and stuff.  Just wanted to know. Peace.


----------

